# Los Angeles, CA looking for gamers



## Pappy91011 (May 12, 2005)

Group in Los Angeles is looking for some new blood!  We game every Sunday (with few exceptions) and have been doing so for about 4 YEARS.  I'm not even kidding.  We game from about 4pm until midnight.  We are about to start a new campaign, which will either be 3.5 fantasy (Forgotten Realms probably) or Star Wars.  So if you are looking for a good game and you live in the area post here or get back to me at ppiumetti@charterinternet.com.  Let's go, let's go!!!  I want to see some activity on this thread!


----------



## D'nemy (May 13, 2005)

Hello!

Well, I am looking for a few daring souls who might be interested in a "School-night" campaign. I know you guys are meeting on Sundays, but would you be interested in an "every-other-Thursday night" D&D game? 

Let me know! I live in the Eagle Rock area, which is between Pasadena and Glendale. "Jamollo Kreen" and "Tirlanolir" have expressed interest in a week night game starting some time in June/July. I would rather play than run, as I'll be neck deep in my own Sunday game that I'm DMing. 

What do you think?


----------



## D'nemy (May 13, 2005)

Sorry...

I can reached at thietter@yahoo.com if you want to drop a line.


----------



## Pappy91011 (May 13, 2005)

We also have a Thursday night game going on.  Much smaller in scale and covering the D20 Modern system.  So it probably wouldn't work.  If you enjoy playing more than anything you should come on in and play on the Sunday circuit.  How many people do you have?  We can integrate and really get something special going on!  Let me know what you think.


----------

